# Where does your dog sleep at night?



## pinkpuppy (Oct 31, 2011)

Evening all 

Just curious where does your doggy/doggies sleep at night?

Our pup currently sleeps in his crate at night, he is only 13.5 weeks and is very happy there however as soon as the kids go to bed at 7ish, he is ready for bed too and takes himself off beside my bed and will sleep there until his last walk/bed time. We then pop him in crate and he goes to sleep till 6am ish.

Crate is in the kitchen (i have a weird topsy turvey house so kitchen is beside my bedroom)

He is a great puppy, happy, sleeps all night, is already fully toilet trained and doesn't really chew (much:w00t.

Hubby thinks we should try him sleeping out of crate beside bed. we are happy for him to be there so no issues long term but just wonder if we should just carry on as we are for the moment. Kind of .... if it aint broke don't try fix it kind of situation.

Anyone else had such a young puppy effectively having free reign through the night?


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

they all live and sleep outside


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I have my two big boys crated (separately) in the kitchen, my Westie loose in the kitchen, and my two greyhounds are loose in the lounge together - there is a baby gate on the kitchen/lounge door, so they can all see one another, but are separated for safety &#8211; there are huge size differences between my dogs, and although they get on well, I&#8217;d never leave them all together unsupervised. 

I don't like dogs in the bedroom personally - but even so, I wouldn't allow a young puppy free reign before they are out of the accident and chewing stage - alot of damage could be done to your house and your puppy! At 13.5 wks, even if you think he is already housetrained, slip ups can happen.

Mine sleep the same hours as me - so, they normally go to bed anywhere between 10.30pm and 1am, and wake at around 6.30/7am


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

Molly sleeps in the chair in the lounge on my dressing gown! She has a bed there but likes the chair better i guess. I have a safety gate on the door so that the cat can go in and out of the cat flap through the night.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Shamefully Heidi sleeps at the foot of my bed

As a pup I swore she would be downstairs and she was. OH pointed out that the only time she poohed indoors was thro the night and that she could be asking to go out but I dont hear. Sooo her little canvas house went to the bedroom. She asked to go out the first night but never since unless she's upset. 
Next she got cystitis and was v cuddly. Full to bursting with water as the vet preferred it flushed out if poss to using Antibiotics. I put her on the bed with a puppy pad just incase. She woke me in the night and shot onto the pad cos she couldnt hold it. Bless her the pad was sodden and not a drop on my bed.
That seemed good enough reason for her to take pride of place:hand::hand:


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Jaz has the run of the downstairs at night but no access to upstairs. She tends to crash out on her bed about half six and not move till I tell her we are going for a walk in the morning! She is an oldie and sleeps most of the time 

If I had a puppy of 13 weeks tha'ts happy to sleep in a crate then I wouldn't change it. There's no reason to rush things, as you say 'If it isn't broke don't fix it'


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Zara sleeps by our bed, that's her role in life, whilst Oscar prefers a part of the house which is still under construction because it has no heating. 
He has an area cordoned off especially for his hay.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kilo was crated, door closed, until about 9 months of age at night. Now, he sleeps downstairs in the cupboard under the stairs - door open but with access to the hall only.

During the day he has access to the whole of the downstairs and snoozes on the sofa mainly. He is not allowed upstairs.

Kilo's understairs 'house' - baby gated so it can be used like a big crate when needed.


----------



## pinkpuppy (Oct 31, 2011)

My suggestion to hubby was if he really wants to then to let him have free reign of kitchen first. 

Pop him in his crate but not shut door. There is a babygate over the door so he would be contained in kitchen and all solid wood floors so if accidents happen its no biggy. And like i said kitchen is beside bedroom so would hear if he was up to no good....

Personally I think he is happy and settled and we should leave alone just now..... but so tempting. I LOVE how he loves his mummy, makes me feel very special that he wants to be beside me :001_wub:


----------



## Dotte (Jan 23, 2012)

Ah he used to sleep in his crate in the kitchen, but none of us were happy with it hehe, he wanted to be with us and we missed him, and then one night one of my bf's drunk friends stayed over after a nite out and he wouldnt leave Bryson alone, safe to say I threw the drunk friend out (never, ever mess with my dog ) and both me and my bf decided it was better that Bryson slept in our bed  He never used to sleep longer than 7 am in his crate but will now lay in bed with us till about 10 before gettin us up tp go toilet


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

They can sleep where they like.

All doors are open to all rooms in the house,they usually start off on my bed, sometimes one of them,usually Craven will spend all night there.

If they haven't spent all night with me,in the morning they can be found either in the lounge downstairs or in the spare bedroom.

For all I know they could be on and off my bed all night,I don't know as they never wake me up.


----------



## pinkpuppy (Oct 31, 2011)

oooooooo i love kilos den!!!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

pinkpuppy said:


> oooooooo i love kilos den!!!!


I always feel that I have to post a photo as saying your dog sleeps in a cupboard sounds cruel!


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Dotte said:


> Ah he used to sleep in his crate in the kitchen, but none of us were happy with it hehe, he wanted to be with us and we missed him, and then one night one of my bf's drunk friends stayed over after a nite out and he wouldnt leave Bryson alone, safe to say I threw the drunk friend out (never, ever mess with my dog ) and both me and my bf decided it was better that Bryson slept in our bed  He never used to sleep longer than 7 am in his crate but will now lay in bed with us till about 10 before gettin us up tp go toilet


Both sleep on their own beds on the floor in my bedroom.


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

My shih tzu sleeps inbetween me and my hubby which shes done since the day we brought her home so i could keep an eye on her because she was a very poorly pup, shes nearly 3 now and in good health but will not give up her spot lol and the cat sleeps at the end of the bed and my mastiff x sleeps next to my side of the bed in her own bed  a yes i know im sad lol


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Sadie in the leather chair - in my room.
Benjie on the dog bed - in my room.
Louie on my bed - in my room.
And during the day - the cat has my bed 

I never liked dogs sharing the bed, Sadie used to lay on mine when she'd visit or if I was ill, but she was always a kitchen dog. I don't like Benjie on the bed as he is too furry and just doesn't move so you have to sleep around him. And Sadie prefers the sofa at mine (she sleeps in the kitchen at her other owners).

However since moving into a house where I am on my own the majority of the week, I have found Louie on the bed a great comfort. (Plus he warms the bed up)


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

Finlay has always slept in his crate downstairs in the kitchen. He is put to bed at about 11pm and he's up between 6/7am. 

I want him to start sleeping in my bedroom with me, but not sure if this would be unfair on him for when I'm away etc. I just want to be with my pup as much as possible


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Nancy23 said:


> My shih tzu sleeps inbetween me and my hubby which shes done since the day we brought her home so i could keep an eye on her because she was a very poorly pup, shes nearly 3 now and in good health but will not give up her spot lol and the cat sleeps at the end of the bed and my mastiff x sleeps next to my side of the bed in her own bed  a yes i know im sad lol


Dexter would like to say " wit woooooooooooo Iz fancy youz" to your mastiff X

Dex used to sleep downstairs in the dining room, now he sleeps in the bedroom..... dont ask.


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Floof sleeps in my room on my floor. Shes got a duvet as a bed, but she usually just picks a spot on the floor  She isnt one for cuddles so rarely sleeps on my bed unless she gets really cold in the night. We usually go to bed between 8.30-9.30 and get up at 6am (apart from fridays, its my day off and i like a lie in)


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Joey sleeps in my bedroom at night. I did plan on having him in the kitchen behind a baby gate but he would not settle. 

And for the 5 nights I have had him, he has been sleeping without any problems by my bed.

I do hope to try him in the living room, if that fails guess he will have to stay in with me


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

dai & dinky sleep in my bed at night, lex either sleeps down stairs on the sofa or he comes up stairs and sleeps on my bedroom floor (lex has the run of the house)


----------



## Conni (Jan 7, 2012)

We have 2 older dogs and a 6 month old puppy. The 2 older ones have the run of downstairs during the night (and day when we're out). I slept downstairs for a while when we first got Connie the puppy but now shes fine with the other 2 and never moves off the sofa all night. She loves her sleep!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Alfie has the right hand side of my bed with his own pillow, that is his side. I tried swapping once and couldnt sleep 

Oscar has the lower right hand side of my bed, but comes up to the top left first thing every morning for a cuddle and a belly rub.

In the summer, Alfie will sometimes bugger off and sleep on the landing if he gets too hot.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

My lot sleep downstairs in the crate or the canvas crate, with the doors open apart from Daisy who for some reason will crap during the night if she isn't crated but will go 11pm till 9am in the crate without even crying to go out?


----------



## Dotte (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh and Bryson never settles for long when he sleeps, he moves all night, think that's why he was never happy in his crate, in our bed he'll start off at the end of our bed then next to my bf, then next to me, then between us and then snuggled up to my chest :blush: Never seen a dog move that much when they sleep, or try to sleep, cuz he wakes up everytime he moves


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

All sleep in crates for their own safety-as between them all are very different in size and although wouldn't deliberately harm each other, I don't want to risk accidents. Also to prevent any little tiffs over anything, as this could escalate. 

I created a little cupboard space for the doglets too (Its fairly big space-walk in cupboard so all could fit) but felt a bit mean mentioning it too "Where do your dogs sleep?" "oh, In a cupboard"  

I love Kilo's den though, It's adorable:001_wub: I'll have to 're-make' the doggy cupboard again some time


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

pinkpuppy said:


> Evening all
> 
> Just curious where does your doggy/doggies sleep at night?
> 
> ...


It's unlikely he is fully toilet trained at 13.5 weeks - a crate is an excellent toilet training tool particularly as many dogs don't like soiling their beds - give him free reign and you might get a totally different story.

Personally, I wouldn't have a puppy decrated at night unless you have a seriously puppy proofed area - a lot of people don't realise crates are as much for the protection of the pup as the house.

Our eldest wasn't crated ever, but we had a totally secure area for her with nothing she could possibly chew.

You mention "last walk" - how many times a day is he being walked and how far? at this age, he should be having a max of around 15 minutes a day.

==============================

4 of mine sleep wherever they want between the dining room and lounge - the settees, chairs, floor or the empty crates - in fact - if any of mine are missing, they can almost be guaranteed to be in a crate.

The age at which you decrate depends on the individual dog -my 3 eldest girls (8, 6 and 3.5) aren't crated - neither is my 16 month old boy whereas my 3.5 year old boy and my 2.5 year old girl are still crated at night - if I didn't crate them, I wouldn't have a house left 

I crate the youngest boy if we are out for any length of time simply to stop him harrassing the girls - but apart from "ready for mating" times with the girls, he has free reign.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Both of ours have their own beds in our bedroom. Harvey sleeps on my hubby's side and Willow is on my side - although saying that Willow normally sneaks up during the night and we wake to find her laid at the bottom of my feet with her head on my feet (she's not daft, because I'm short it didn't take her long to suss out that she could lay there undetected because my feet don't reach the bottom :lol

I know it's personal choice but I find comfort in knowing they are in the same room.


----------



## pinkpuppy (Oct 31, 2011)

You mention "last walk" - how many times a day is he being walked and how far? at this age, he should be having a max of around 15 minutes a day. 

He has only been getting walked since Saturday and has 1 small walk a day and then at bedtime my hubby has started to try and introduce a last wee walk (less than 5 min stroll) for when he always pees and poos. So far he is not really that interested so they dander round garden for a bit lol.


----------



## SarahPlzX (Nov 13, 2011)

Lily either sleeps in her bed in my sisters room, or *in* bed with my sister. They share a pillow and everything :blush:. 

When sister is out, she sleeps with me. I woke up once with her sat on my chest staring at me like Singing: :w00t: she's very eager to get up and at 'em in the morning, much to my displeasure.


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

pinkpuppy said:


> Evening all
> 
> Just curious where does your doggy/doggies sleep at night?
> 
> ...


I crated Blue for the first 2 weeks. When she was about 12-13 weeks old i forgot to lock her in her crate one night, woke up and she hadnt had any accidents. Never crated her since  Apart from when i visit the OH then shes crated downstairs.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

On their beds in the kitchen, after being out with me for most of the day they're quite content to crash out for the night, I've luckily never had to use a crate,


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Sandy slept in her crate until a few weeks ago. She now has run of the kitchen and lounge and sleeps on the sofa. She used to wake quiet early but the last few days she hasn't even bothered to get up when we come downstairs and only gets up when it's breakfast then she has her mad time


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Grizz used to have the run of the house at night until we had a paw incident with nasty grass seed we had to keep him from biting it and wont do buster collars so he had a paw boot but we wanted him close by so we could hearif he was attacking it.
So he now sleeps in our room every night, he has a bed at the foot of ours and will lay there or beside oh on the floor as i have no room next to my side. Whn oh goes to work grizz will get up on the bed but only when asked and will stay there for 10mins up to 2 hours until we get up to go out.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Jet sleeps on my bed, usually using my ankles for a pillow.I like the feeling of security I have knowing he's there. 
He's got a nice comfortable basket next to the bed, but he'll only nap in there during the day


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

Poppy (4.5 years old) now sleeps in her crate but she wasn't crate trained when we got her 6 weeks ago. She prefers to sleep on the sofa (must have been allowed up in her previous home) but as we often have other dogs staying overnight it was much safer to crate train her in case any of our guests weren't. She's now very happy going in around 11pm after a cuddle until I get up around 7.30am.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Candy sleeps on the foot of the bed. Toffee sleeps in the kitchen.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

pinkpuppy said:


> Evening all
> 
> Just curious where does your doggy/doggies sleep at night?
> 
> ...


If you had asked me that before I got Diva, I would have said "wherever the hell they like". Ferdie still sleeps wherever he likes, but unfortunately Diva has to stay in the kitchen with her quilt or she wees on the carpet.

My dogs have always just slept wherever they like in the house.


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

im not ashamed to say, that molly sleeps in my bed,cuddled up with me. 
she was crated next to the bed for the first two nights...
The first night she was fine, the second she cried all night, and she's slept on the bed ever since. 
I feel safe knowing she's cuddled up next to me


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Until 2-3 months ago Millie slept in our bed everynight  BUT I realised (or hubby did) I was constantly ratty and if im honest I wasnt getting enough sleep.

So Millie now has the run of the downstairs. We live in an old cottage so had a door at the bottom of the stairs - This is the only time this door is shut at bed time. Millie normally sleeps on the sofa with a duvet  She has open access to the kitchen, dining room and living room overnight.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Lola sleeps on our bed 
She does have a crate in our room as well but she sleeps longer when on our bed when in her crate she wakes at like 6/7am but when on our bed she will sleeps till OH gets up which is 9/10am she likes her comfort


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Ours both started off crated in the kitchen, but once house trained, came up to sleep with us. 

When we just had Scout, he was happy sleeping on the rug on the floor. However, Mira came up just before Christmas, and she likes to sleep on our bed. Scout didn't want to be left out so now he sleeps on the bed too... both on my side of course!


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Alfie sleeps in his crate in the dining room. He's gone in there from his very first night and has always been happy to go in. No wonder though, it's super comfortable with 3 quilts for squishyness and 2 fleece blankets (in my defense it gets very cold in that room due to it being a garage conversion done badly before we moved in)  I don't think I'd have a downstairs left if he was left with free run


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Tink has the run of the house and usually choose to sleep on the 2 seater sofa in the kitchen, Has occasionally come up on the bed, but i think i disturb her beauty sleep as i'm a restless sleeper.:blush:


----------



## Elizabetty (Sep 11, 2011)

Bronwyn sleeps downstairs and chooses her bed over the sofa. 

When we adopted her she had terrible separtion anxiety so I was quite keen that she learnt at least to sleep away from us to make it easier on her if we had to leave her for an hour during the day - although we rarely do.

It took a whole month of myself or my partner sleeping on the sofa with her before she'd do a night on her own but she now sleeps downstairs happily. 

In all honesty she won't come upstairs even when invited now, I think because she gets moved around too much when we change position our sleep!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dillon is a wonderer he starts in the bedroom, then the kitchen and the lounge, we never know where he's going to be when we get up in the morning. He has a crate which he sleeps in during the daytime and in the evening but never at night.


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Dief sleeps by the side of the bed. I was born to worry. If he wasn't in the bedroom I'd be going to check on him every 5 minutes.


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum (May 18, 2011)

Have always had the dogs in my bedroom with me ...... Cloud and Jasper used to sleep with me until hubby moved in 10 years ago ..... then it was a case of only when dad wasn't home could they sleep on the bed ...... now Jasper and Skye both have beds in the bedroom on the floor, we have a baby gate across the door to deter from roaming the rest of the house (to be honest if Skye wants to she can jump the gate but right from day one she never has) ..... if either dog needs the toilet in the night they make it known by tapping their paws on the side of the bed (Jasper shuffles his feet with a very quiet whimper).

I personally have thought about this loads and I don't think I would want it any other way ....... one of the reasons for having the dogs is to make me feel safe when Hubby is working nights and by having them in the bedroom with me during the night I do .... I think if they were crated I wouldn't feel they could help if we had a break in or something. Its somethingI have thought of a lot recently in the build up to possibly getting a EBT though as looking at the breed crating might be essential to prevent chewing : ...... but I still reckon I would have the crate in teh bedroom with me


----------



## pinkpuppy (Oct 31, 2011)

Oooooooooooh lots of doggies get to sleep in bedrooms 

I can see it happening evetually but will refrain for now.

The reason we got a dog in first place was to kind of make me feel secure when hubby is away (he has never been away yet) so it is nice to know that his place of choice is beside my side of bed.......


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Florence has slept on our bed since she was about 6 months old. We took her crate away when she wouldn't physically fit in it anymore. 

Freya is in a crate in the spare room, she'll be in a crate until about 5 or 6 months old I should think.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine sleep in our bedroom at the foot of the bed on their tuffies bed...however in the middle of the night they get up ON the bed haha


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

Duke has always slept with his mummy. He gets on husbands side of the bed with his head on husbands pillow and sleeps there but if husband and I are in together then he will sleep at the bottom of the bed and then will usually go and get on his own bed when we've finished watching t.v.

Clover will crash wherever she lands but she never uses the dog bed. Unfortunately Clover will sneek onto the bed when we're asleep and reverse so that she's inbetween us with her bottom up by our heads not a pretty site when you roll over and there she is showing all her glory to us


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Reading this thread has given me the idea to have a trial tonight. I might leave the bedroom door open as well as the living room door, and see where Joey goes. He can choose his bed in my room or the sofa in the living room.


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

They both sleep on a blanket on the floor in either mine or my parents bedrooms, then get onto the bed early hours of the morning, Izzie is 16.5 months & Poppy is 5.5 months. Izzie slept downstairs crated as a young pup, then got the run of the kitchen & after about 6 months or so we decided to let her in the bedroom  Poppy was a nightmare downstairs on her own for the first two weeks & we just couldn't take it anymore, so we brought her upstairs almost straight away. I never regret it though, they're both brilliant and sleep in as late as we like them to


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Oscar sleeps on the bed with us. He starts out snuggling between us, then gets too hot and hurumphs his way to our feet. At the moment OH is getting up and leaving for work before I've really woken up and I seem to go to sleep cuddling OH and wake up cuddling Oscar who is laying where OH was! It's a bit weird to be honest.  But nice.

Hugo is in his crate in the bedroom.


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

I was never going to allow a dog upstairs 

However, Jenny is terrified of fireworks and in China the New Year fireworks are horrendous. So last year they started early and she was terrified and ran and hid in my room and slept next to my bed. I felt really guilty as it meant the previous year I had crated her during this time.

When we moved to Bangkok she came upstairs and slept on the cat's bed so I bought her her own bed for the bedroom.

So she has free rein of open plan area and my bedroom (kids sleep with the door shut, office is shut due to wires and living room shut due to it not being our furniture etc) and she generally sleeps next to my bed or in her crate.

Sad thing is though, we went away for a few days this week and our dog sitter said every night Jenny ran upstairs to bed and looked sad we weren't there  So she slept with the dog sitter instead


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

My two share the bed with me and the OH


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

all mine sleep in my bedroom. i cant sleep unless their there. there heavy breathing and snores help me sleep as bizarre as it sounds


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Mine sleep all over downstairs, they arent allowed up except for Tilly-Mai who sleeps with my daughter.


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Mine all have their own beds on the landing where they sleep.

Ours aren't allowed in the bedroom except once a month or so, on the morning after they've had a bath they're allowed in for a few cuddles before we get up!


----------



## Woofer Roo (Jun 19, 2011)

Izzy sleeps in her bed in the hallway, and has access to the kitchen. The stairs are gated off as she's not allowed upstairs by herself (the only time she's ever chewed anything its been in the kids room, she's partial to a Barbie or two )

I would have her on the bed in a heartbeat, but OH isn't too keen.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Well....err....I have Fizz on the end of my bed still snoozing right now, Penny in my bed next to my legs and Dads Mack snuggled in next to me snoring like a lawnmower ...that's pretty much the size of it


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

ON my bed or on her couch right by my bed.


----------



## Mophie (Sep 20, 2011)

Donnie isn't allowed on our bed at all. But he does sleep in our room he has a bed between the door and my chest of draws which he generally doesn't move from all night. He was crated to begin with with a crate in that spot but we got rid of the crate from the bedroom when he out grew it.

When I visit my parents he is allowed in the bed.  my old room can get very cold especially as there isn't some one constantly in there these day so he comes up on that bed and we snuggle down him on top of the duvet, he can fidget a lot at my parents but I am very restless in my sleep so I think he gets annoyed with me constantly moving Misha used to leave the room if I moved too much lol which was most nights!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Terence sleeps in a crate in the living room at night. During the day, he sleeps on the sofa or crashes out by my feet. Sometimes he sneaks upstairs and tries out all the beds before he decides he prefers the floor.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Reading this thread has given me the idea to have a trial tonight. I might leave the bedroom door open as well as the living room door, and see where Joey goes. He can choose his bed in my room or the sofa in the living room.


Well I tried it. He followed me to my room as usual, and then stood waiting for his usual fuss before sleeping. As soon as that was done, he turned around and went to the living room to sleep all night. No sign he had used his bed in the bedroom................................... the dirty stop out


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Rupert slept on the bed in the spare room. Unless hubby was a way, then he slept in bed with me. Correction, he allowed me a square inch of space on the bed and a corner of the duvet :lol:

Spencer sleeps on my coat on the dining room floor  He has several nice dog beds and access to the double bed in the spare room and the sofa yet if I don't leave my coat on the floor in the dining room for him to sleep on he will go and find something of mine, anything will do, drag it to his spot and curl up on it. If I go out without him I leave an old sweater there for him. The one time I didn't he rooted out my backpack and apparently cuddled up with that. My coat has pretty much taken up residence on the floor when I'm home.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

pinkpuppy said:


> Evening all
> 
> Just curious where does your doggy/doggies sleep at night?
> 
> ...


I waited till Charlie was 6-7 months before giving him the run of the house. But he never fully settled in his crate.

I'd keep the crate going till he's a bit older, then maybe graduate him to an adult dog bed in the kitchen (that is, as long as you can trust him with the run of the house whilst you're out too)


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

I have 3 cavs a chi and Briggs PP on the bed and Ollie has decided to sleep on the floor in my bedroom. He used to sleep on a chair in the Kitchen but i have stable doors and he jumped over the door about 3 weeks ago and since then comes to bed as well Monty sleeps in his crate and Koda in a huge crate ,two cavs (known as the witches) sleep in another large crate and any fosters go in with them as they love their sleep and make sure that any other dog settles down quickly and sleeps all night


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

My three sleep in my bedroom. Archie and Buzz sleep on the floor and Domino sleeps in his cage on his orthopedic bed.

Val xx


----------



## JonoBeagle (Nov 1, 2011)

Boris sleeps in our bed; which started by accident. We wanted him to be where he could see us and our box crate for when he was growing would be chewed and he would come and sleep in our bed, so there was no turning back. As it turns out, all his mishaps are related to his epilepsy or deliberate (always on the floor)... So having him near us means we know exactly when he is having a fit. 

He moves around. Under the sheets, on top of the sheets, on his own bed next to ours, back up again... We just sleep through it all now. Sometimes he will go to the lounge and sleep there for a bit as well.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Bruno sleeps in his bed in the living room (although some nights I have my suspicions... awaking to a hairy couch in the morning!)

He occasionally gets called through in the early morning for a morning slumber under the covers with me and the hubby- he's too cute, gets in an barely moves... until the dreams start, then we get kicked to bits 

If we had a bigger room we'd consider putting his bed in with us, but he doesn't seem to mind his place in the living room.


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Millie just wont settle in her crate at night at all  We have had two nighs since she has been home (3 weeks tomorow) that she has stayed in her crate apart from those nights she has howled and whinned well into the early hours  she sleeps happily in her crate during the day but at night she is now sleeping with me on the sofa (quicker for toilet trips) but for the last week and a half she has slept solidly all night so i might take her up to bed with us soon


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Izzy slept in her locked crate until christmas last year when she was around 9 months and we were staying with family and their dog and we just decided the crate was too much hassle, we'll just put 2 beds in the kitchen and leave them to it, and they were fine so ever since then the crate hasn't been put back up once and she's happy sleeping in the kitchen. That isn't to say she hasn't had a few snoozes in our bed at weekends...Singing:Singing:









As for your lil fella, I'd suggest keeping him in the crate for a few more months at least. It not only helps with making sure there definitely are no toilet accidents, it'll protect him from chewing something he shouldn't in the night; no matter how puppy proof you think you're house is, he will find something!  it's also very useful to have a dog that is happy in crates for the future as there may be times he needs to be crated as an adult and the last thing you want is to have to crate train all over again!

The other thing with such a young pup is if he did sleep on your bed, you have to consider what would happen if one of you rolled onto him in the night, or he rolled off the bed! Sounds funny, but could quite easily break a few bones, or worse


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Tarnus said:


> That isn't to say she hasn't had a few snoozes in our bed at weekends...Singing:Singing:


I love that photo Tarnus!!!!

Sherlock'll be ten months old next week and I decided to try leaving his crate open for the first time three nights ago - the first night was fine, and he decided to sleep on the sofa, but in the second night he peed on the rug... He is normally fully house trained, so that stumped me a bit. Last night I did put him in his crate  I'll try again soon, but need him to forget about the rug wetting first.

To be honest, he would just be in the bed with us, but Kinvara our cat had claimed our bed before Sherlock arrived, so we decided to keep it as her domain. He does come in with us for weekend lie-ins though


----------



## debs78 (Jul 18, 2011)

I usually go to bed a couple of hours before OH and Maisie is allowed to come and lie on a blanket on the bed with me until OH comes to bed. Then both sleep downstairs with a stair gate to stop them coming upstairs. We used to shut them in the kitchen but now they have the run of the downstairs and will more often than not sleep on the couch at night......that will be my lovely £1500 couch that we are still paying for and that you can't see for all the dog blankets covering it :blush:


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Kilo was crated, door closed, until about 9 months of age at night. Now, he sleeps downstairs in the cupboard under the stairs - door open but with access to the hall only.
> 
> During the day he has access to the whole of the downstairs and snoozes on the sofa mainly. He is not allowed upstairs.
> 
> Kilo's understairs 'house' - baby gated so it can be used like a big crate when needed.


You know what, I am SO glad to see someone else had this idea!
We have an understairs cupboard in our living room, which is pretty big, stretches the whole back wall of our living room, and has a lino floor. We were also thinking of taking the door off, putting a baby gate across, and using it as a kind of dog bedroom. But I was worried people were going to say 'OMG you put your dog in a cupboard!!!' But its not....its just like a mini room off our living room.
You're the first person I've seen who has done the same thing!

I have a question....if I did this kind of set up with a puppy, would I actually need a crate too, or could that serve as their crate? I was prepared to buy a crate too, but if I don't need to, obviously it would be nice to save the £50 if I don't need to spend it.
Im getting a dobie pup in a few weeks, and the crate would mainly be for toilet training, he wouldn't really need to be in it that often as we're home most of the time, and he'd come with me most places I go. 
Would you think the 'doggy bedroom cupboard' idea would be enough for this purpose, or would you reccomend a crate as well?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Here:









Or here:









Or a mix:


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Shadowrat said:


> I have a question....if I did this kind of set up with a puppy, would I actually need a crate too, or could that serve as their crate? I was prepared to buy a crate too, but if I don't need to, obviously it would be nice to save the £50 if I don't need to spend it.
> Im getting a dobie pup in a few weeks, and the crate would mainly be for toilet training, he wouldn't really need to be in it that often as we're home most of the time, and he'd come with me most places I go.
> Would you think the 'doggy bedroom cupboard' idea would be enough for this purpose, or would you reccomend a crate as well?


Depends on the size of the cupboard but I'd guess you'd still need the crate. What you have to remember is that the crated space needs to be small enough that the puppy can't walk to one end to do a poo and go back to the other and sleep far enough away! That isn't to say it wants to be the size of a shoebox, but you need to ensure it's small enough so that the whole thing is its bed!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I think I had my lot crated next to the bed for at least 6mths til they were abit less chewy and more continent!
Now they sleep in the bed. Weirdly I dont mind them boxing me in under the covers but I cant stand it when they sleep on top coz I feel trapped.
They are confined to the bedroom coz otherwise they would chase the cats and it means the upstairs scaredy cats can come down overnight and stretch their legs.
When Im working though they sleep in the kitchen which is gated. They have their beds, water and access to a dog run, also puppy pads (so if they bark at neighbours I can keep them in all night).
Oh, and if one of them decided to bark at foxes out the back then they are shoved in a crate and put downstairs in the front room til morning!!LOL

I dont think they mind too much where they sleep TBH...


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Shadowrat said:


> You know what, I am SO glad to see someone else had this idea!
> We have an understairs cupboard in our living room, which is pretty big, stretches the whole back wall of our living room, and has a lino floor. We were also thinking of taking the door off, putting a baby gate across, and using it as a kind of dog bedroom. But I was worried people were going to say 'OMG you put your dog in a cupboard!!!' But its not....its just like a mini room off our living room.
> You're the first person I've seen who has done the same thing!
> 
> ...


I don't see why it wouldn't work as a crate - Kilo was crated though as we lived in a different house. The few thoughts I would have are:

If the pup wees or poos how easy is it to clean out?
Is there anything chewable in there?
Would you put in some sort of divider so that the space is initially smaller? (TBH I did this with Kilo's crate, but took out the divider within 2 or 3 days once it became clear that he wasn't going to toilet there).


----------



## AcornAntiques (Dec 1, 2011)

The question in my house is where do I sleep at night since these two are in love with my memory foam mattress. Kizzy has her own XL memory foam bed too...but being stretched out in my bed seems to be more her and Bens thing


----------



## cazbah (Nov 2, 2009)

Arthur 5 months sleeps in the small of my back awww! Alfie sleeps all over the house but mainly on the sofa bed in the spare room or in his den which is a material pet carrier where he stashes his treasure,empty bottles crisp wrappers biscuit wrappers and loo rolls! OR he sleeps on hubby's feet but not so much since Arthur claimed the bed.

When we go away in our VW Camper we will all have to sleep together so ts fine to get used to it at home


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Goes to his basket ..in living room..under the table...next to the wall..on a pile of gym matts , under two blankets.....


----------



## Hertsgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Cookie sleeps in our bedroom on her own bed, although I sometimes wish she had a house like Kilo's! It's fab


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Mine sleep on their beds under the stairs but have full run of downstairs if they are poorly then i sleep downstairs with them


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

They sleep on their beds in the kitchen, with the door firmly closed.


----------



## roxyapril (Oct 19, 2011)

cavmad said:


> I have 3 cavs a chi and Briggs PP on the bed and Ollie has decided to sleep on the floor in my bedroom. He used to sleep on a chair in the Kitchen but i have stable doors and he jumped over the door about 3 weeks ago and since then comes to bed as well Monty sleeps in his crate and Koda in a huge crate ,two cavs (known as the witches) sleep in another large crate and any fosters go in with them as they love their sleep and make sure that any other dog settles down quickly and sleeps all night


Can I just ask what size is the crate that your two cavs sleep in as i have 2 bichons in a 30" crate but ones only a puppy at the minute so was wondering if i would have to upgrade to a 36" when he was fully grown or if they would manage in the 30" thanks.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Shadowrat said:


> You know what, I am SO glad to see someone else had this idea!
> We have an understairs cupboard in our living room, which is pretty big, stretches the whole back wall of our living room, and has a lino floor. We were also thinking of taking the door off, putting a baby gate across, and using it as a kind of dog bedroom. But I was worried people were going to say 'OMG you put your dog in a cupboard!!!' But its not....its just like a mini room off our living room.
> You're the first person I've seen who has done the same thing!
> 
> ...


We also have an under the stairs den for Tilly & knocked it through so she has a further room right under the bottom staircase.
I don't think you would need a crate too just a nice comfy bed inside. We used to have a gate on ours when Tilly was a puppy, but now the gate is on the bottom of the stairs so she can come out & lay on the laminate floor if she gets warm. I pimped it up by making curtains & cushions

The only downside is there's nowhere to put the hoover & all the other "under the stairs" junk!!


----------



## pinkpuppy (Oct 31, 2011)

Tillymint said:


> We also have an under the stairs den for Tilly & knocked it through so she has a further room right under the bottom staircase.
> I don't think you would need a crate too just a nice comfy bed inside. We used to have a gate on ours when Tilly was a puppy, but now the gate is on the bottom of the stairs so she can come out & lay on the laminate floor if she gets warm. I pimped it up by making curtains & cushions
> 
> The only downside is there's nowhere to put the hoover & all the other "under the stairs" junk!!


WOW love your pimped up cupboard!!!! Looks lush xx


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

roxyapril said:


> Can I just ask what size is the crate that your two cavs sleep in as i have 2 bichons in a 30" crate but ones only a puppy at the minute so was wondering if i would have to upgrade to a 36" when he was fully grown or if they would manage in the 30" thanks.


Its a 40 ins crate on wheels so easy to move around and can take 4 cavs when i have fosters


----------



## tinysarah (Dec 29, 2010)

When we first brought Conan home he slept in his bed in the kitchen, one of us would stay there with him til he fell asleep.

Then when he was able to let s know he needed a wee or pooh, we opened the kitchen door so he had th kitchen and hallway.

Then when he was a year old, we let him have the whole downstairs, and onl let him upstairs once a month for a night.

Now at 20 months h sleeps on the spare bed.


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

At night, Rocky could sleep here:
(in his plastic bed)









or here:
(in his faux leather bed)









or here:
(in his snuggle bag)









or here:
(on the sofa)









but instead.........he sleeps in bed with us :
















I am soo used to him sleeping in bed with us, I would never have it any other way. Especially now that it is cold outside, it's really nice to have a real live "hot water bottle" in bed with me who keeps me warm.


----------



## roxyapril (Oct 19, 2011)

cavmad said:


> Its a 40 ins crate on wheels so easy to move around and can take 4 cavs when i have fosters


Thankyou


----------



## Mophie (Sep 20, 2011)

Chihuahua-Rocky said:


> I am soo used to him sleeping in bed with us, I would never have it any other way. Especially now that it is cold outside, it's really nice to have a real live "hot water bottle" in bed with me who keeps me warm.


That is the only reason Donnie is allowed on the bed at my parents. He has to have expilict permission too! I will add that he has a travel crate and its like once he knows I'm fast asleep he will move to sleep in there happy that Mummy is warm enough


----------



## tinysarah (Dec 29, 2010)

or here:
(in his snuggle bag)









That snuggle bag looks sooo cool! Wonder if they do one in Conan size! I'd never get him out the house


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

Angus sleeps on the settee in the living room, or in his crate in the hall if he wants (haven't shut the door for about a year).
It's strange though because about 30 seconds after I switch my bedroom light off I hear the loose board in the hall creaking, then there's this strange sensation as if something is climbing quietly onto the bed, then something large and heavy crashes into me and sighs contentedly. I also suffer from night time visual and auditory hallucinations where I wake up and think I see a black and white face on the pillow next to me, or hear loud snoring when I'm the only one in the room.
He won't come to bed with me if he thinks I'll know he's there though - he has to sneak through in the dark.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He sleeps either in his open crate or on the kitchen chairs. I tried to switch him to a bed but he refused he's never shut in the crate though. I wouldn't want a dog in the bed with me just my personal feelings and besides Leo lives in my room and I wouldn't trust a terrier and rabbit together unsupervised


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Sabre sleeps on the floor wherever he wants downstairs. He used to lay on the landing at the top of the stairs outside mums room but he isnt allowed upstairs now because of his legs. There is a rug on the tiles in the kitchen and there is carpet on the floor in the lounge. We used to put a bed (mat type) down for him in the kitchen but he wouldnt lay on it anyway!

*Heidi*


----------



## wuhana Pugs (Feb 10, 2012)

In the summer time my pugs have their own room just off my bedroom it has a tiled floor with air con this room also has lead way out to the back yard via a doggy door so during the day they have the best of both worlds.

In winter they sleep in crates inside in my office, during the day in winter the same room has carpet laid down onto the tiles and the heating is there as well so they have all access to yard etc whilst i am at work


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

Kenzie sleeps on my bed  To be honest she'd probably sleep on the floor in my room fine too but I like having her on the bed


----------

